# 2014 Jetta SE (TSI)



## wn1998 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just picked up a slightly pre loved Jetta. I wanted to do the oil changes myself and but not void any warranties. How do I document my oil changes? DO I just save my receipts? My dealer can do the oil changes but they are $69.99! 

Also, do I need to purchase the filter media and crush sleeves from the dealer as it seems my local auto parts stores do not stock them. 

Oh , yeah I'm a first time VW owner.


----------



## wn1998 (Sep 19, 2015)

How many quarts does this take? The Amsoil website says 5.8 quarts but I believe I read in a post or two someone say 6.5 quarts....


----------



## SandCastle (Sep 10, 2013)

It seems the 2014 1.8TSI has a plastic oil pan, which uses a one-time plastic drain plug with integral rubber o-ring. By 2015 VW switched to a steel pan, metal drain plug, and crush washer. Before getting parts I'd suggest tapping your oil pan to see if it is plastic or metal.
6.5 quarts is about right.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep track of the actual oil changes any way you like...but, *save all your receipts*. 

You won't void the warranty doing oil changes yourself. However, you want to make sure you minimize any "gray areas" where cash-strapped manufacturers or dealers can try and wiggle out of their warranty obligations by claiming "lack of maintenance" as a reason to deny coverage.

PS, I usually get my filters and crush washers from ECS Tuning https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan-1.8T_Gen3/Engine/Filter/Oil_Filter/


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

*2014 VW 1.8L Turbo Oil Change Procedure*

To the OP: I recently purchased a 2014 VW Passat TSI with a 1.8L turbo gas engine and documented the oil change procedure here:

*[url]http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7526433-2014-VW-Passat-1-8L-TSi-Oil-Change*[/URL]

My 2014 Passat 1.8L uses a *metal oil drain plug with crush washer*. Scroll down my post to Part 2 for a photo of the old and new crush washers. New washers cost me $2.31 each from the Audi/VW dealer, and can be found for $1.00 or less online.

I am not 100% sure if our engine layouts are identical. So as the previous poster stated, examine your vehicle yourself. . . Several unintentionally misleading posts are floating around about various VW repairs, plastic vs metal oil drain "plugs", the proper amount of oil needed, etc. Based on another website post, I too thought my 1.8L engine used a plastic plug until I got underneath the vehicle, checked it myself, and then went to the local dealership to confirm.

Regards,
Qualls


----------

